# Sailing Dog's Boat Destroyed By Fire



## Maine Sail (Jan 6, 2003)

So sad to hear this today..

Sailing Dog's Boat Destroyed By Fire


----------



## MedSailor (Mar 30, 2008)

This SUCKS! So sorry to hear of his loss.










MedSailor


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

That really is bad news, very sorry to hear it.


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

He was just gutted. It took him weeks to share the bad news. For Dan to NOT share something, you know how devastated he was. I have no doubt he'l be back o the water soon.


----------



## GreenNonic (Feb 26, 2014)

So sorry to see/hear this, it takes awhile to get back up after a knockdown like this, i know how it feels, lost my house awhile back to fire , it's really a horrific feeling, to walk out of the house like you have a hundred times before everything is fine, and then come back to this, it's like being hit in the guts with a club, i hope everything is alright (mentally i mean) it's easy to say a bunch of crap about stiff upper lip, don't beat yourself up, everything will be okay eventually, but i didn't want to hear any of that stuff when it happened to me so I'll just stick with I'm sorry this happened to him. it's nice he has some support from people around here, that may help.


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

Oh man - that seriously sucks. As one who lost a boat last year due to a freak incident, he has my sincere condolences.

Hang in there Dog. Get another boat and keep sailing.


----------



## Omatako (Sep 14, 2003)

Wow that's rough.

That was probably one of the most cared-for boats I know of.

Sad day SD (if you ever read this), really sorry to hear it especially with the intangible and irreplaceable loss this holds for you. Hope you find a good way to get it all back.


----------



## krisscross (Feb 22, 2013)

Oh man... that is awful... 
But at least you are alive, unharmed. It could have happened while you were asleep and that would have been so much worse.
You will get another boat and sail again. Lots of great bargains out there for handy sailors like you.


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

On any level that is a crying shame. Very sad to hear indeed.

Jonesy .... from your message it would appear you are in contact with Dan ? I am, shall we say, somewhat on the outer with him but please extend commiserations specifically from me, but also from all the Mods.


----------



## remetau (Jan 27, 2009)

Sad indeed. Glad you are safe.


----------



## benesailor (Dec 27, 2012)

That's terrible, in my prays sailing dog. Keep your head up. One door shuts another opens.


----------



## eherlihy (Jan 2, 2007)

I don't have word to express my sadness about this news... 

I knew Dan, and have some idea of what this boat meant to him. Pretty Gee was named after Dan's late wife. He put his heart & soul into that boat.

Dan's blog/website does not allow me to send him messages there. I have tried several times. I also know that SailingDog doesn't participate here any more. However, in case Dan pokes his nose back into to SailNet, I want him to know that he is welcome to a sail on Far Niente. 

Dan - Send me a PM.


----------



## wind_magic (Jun 6, 2006)

Sorry to hear it SD


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

Dan hasn't logged on here in over twelve months so he's not only not posting he's not even having a quick peek. 

Maine's link to SBsonline may be the place to check up on Dan.


----------



## chall03 (Oct 14, 2002)

That is real sad news. Dan, If you do stick your nose back in here, know that we are thinking of you.


----------



## eherlihy (Jan 2, 2007)

From South Coast Today with my corrections; 


> March 14, 2014 12:00 AM
> FAIRHAVEN - A fire in a catamaran at the Moby Dick Marina destroyed the boat and caused a curiosity backup on nearby I-195 Thursday afternoon.
> 
> Fairhaven and New Bedford firefighters responded to the blaze which destroyed the Pretty Joe [Pretty *Gee*], a 25-foot catamaran [it was a *28-foot TRImaran*], just before 1 p.m., Fairhaven Fire Department spokesman Wayne Oliveira said.
> ...


----------



## Jd1 (Aug 16, 2011)

A general note of caution: a drying type of oil that remains in a bunched up rag can cause a fire through self ignition. I am not saying this is what happened here but rather that people should be aware of this potential fire hazard.


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

I am still in touch with Dan (sailingdog). I will relay all of your correspondences. I know it has been hard on him.

Brian


----------



## MedSailor (Mar 30, 2008)

Jd1 said:


> A general note of caution: a drying type of oil that remains in a bunched up rag can cause a fire through self ignition. I am not saying this is what happened here but rather that people should be aware of this potential fire hazard.


I am not aware of this. Can you tell us more? What exactly is meant by "a drying type of oil."

Thanks

MedSailor


----------



## miatapaul (Dec 15, 2006)

MedSailor said:


> I am not aware of this. Can you tell us more? What exactly is meant by "a drying type of oil."
> 
> Thanks
> 
> MedSailor


Some solvents and oils can cause spontaneous combustion. That is why in shops they have the metal red cans with the thick flip top lids. Not sure what kinds, but I know it was drummed into our heads in High School shop class that you put all rags into the red buckets. I never understood how it happens, just one of those things that gets into your head. I think I remeber it had something to do with drying oils oxidizing.


----------



## tommays (Sep 9, 2008)

Strangely enough fast drying solvents like acetone might burn from static created while wiping down a surface 

And various slow drying items will do the whole spontaneous combustion deal from dirty rags


----------



## gamayun (Aug 20, 2009)

I don't know sailingdog, but do remember the poignant story of his boat's name. It must be incredibly difficult to lose a boat like this, especially one that had so much care and effort put into it. My condolences. May the phoenix rise again.


----------



## Jeff_H (Feb 26, 2000)

This is absolutely heart-rending news. I can only imagine what he must be feeling having lost a boat that he was so fond of. My family lost a boat back in the late 1960's, and I can still feel the pain in my heart as I sit here a few months shy of 46 years later. 

Dan, please know that my thoughts are with you and that I wish you all of the best in your recovery. This too shall pass.....

Jeff


----------



## sailingfool (Apr 17, 2000)

Linseed oil is the classic cause..
How to Safely (and not so safely) Dispose of Oil-Soaked Rags - videos - Fine Woodworking


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

If that can happen, it's but for the grace of god it happens to any of us. Best wishes on the rebound.


----------



## T37Chef (Oct 9, 2006)

Sorry Dan/SD...very sad but you'll be back on the water in no time I am sure of it.


----------



## northoceanbeach (Mar 23, 2008)

I'm very sorry to hear this happened. I hope the next boat is soon and better.


----------



## jasonr575 (Sep 12, 2006)

I am quite late in replying to this event. I am sorry one of us lost a boat. However i believe in being judged as ye judge and i do remember saildogs harsh responses to my posts in the past. So lets see.... What would he say if this were someone else and he responded. ..... probably something like this- 
Working on a boat using oil in an enclosed space with a propane heater that was shut off but still hot enough to burn your arm and stored in a place where a cushion could fall on it....... What did you expect to happen?????


----------



## scratchee (Mar 2, 2012)

jasonr575 said:


> ...i believe in being judged as ye judge


Maybe the better rule in this case would be the one that starts "Do unto others&#8230;"


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

Heh-heh. I think you nailed it jas. The multiple question marks are a nice touch.

I actually miss the guy a bit.


----------



## JimMcGee (Jun 23, 2005)

jasonr575 said:


> I am quite late in replying to this event. I am sorry one of us lost a boat. However i believe in being judged as ye judge and i do remember saildogs harsh responses to my posts in the past. So lets see.... What would he say if this were someone else and he responded. ..... probably something like this-
> Working on a boat using oil in an enclosed space with a propane heater that was shut off but still hot enough to burn your arm and stored in a place where a cushion could fall on it....... What did you expect to happen?????


F'n cold.


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

The point is noted and the Dog and I had more than our fair share of run ins but nah, to speak as if he deserved this is simply not on. Now if this thread was about the Dog's haemorrhoids flaring up (no pun intended) I'd share the giggle but not this. 

Cold indeed.


----------



## MedSailor (Mar 30, 2008)

Seriously guys. The boat that was named after his dead wife just burned. Show a little class. 

Medsailor


----------



## dvuyxx (Jun 23, 2009)

jasonr575 said:


> I am quite late in replying to this event. I am sorry one of us lost a boat. However i believe in being judged as ye judge and i do remember saildogs harsh responses to my posts in the past. So lets see.... What would he say if this were someone else and he responded. ..... probably something like this-
> Working on a boat using oil in an enclosed space with a propane heater that was shut off but still hot enough to burn your arm and stored in a place where a cushion could fall on it....... What did you expect to happen?????


W.T.F! Really? Show some compassion.


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

I obviously relate to Dog's circumstances better than most. My point above was that jas nailed the style of Dog's posts. No reason to hammer the jas. Dog threw a lot of beatdowns back in the day. And, unfortunately, that's pretty much exactly what he would have said to someone. Maybe not great taste, but it is what it is.


----------



## jasonr575 (Sep 12, 2006)

I started my best by saying that I was sorry that it happened. I can be sympathetic and state a fact at the same time. I assumed that it would be implied but maybe I should have said it - it is a very unfortunate incident. I know if the same happened to me I would be devastated . I am glad nobody was injured and hope this event ( though sad) brings him to a better place (new better boat, new opportunities and new outlook).


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

I didn't read jas post to suggest Dog deserved to lose his boat. However, he was spot on in describing how Dog would have posted should it have any one of our boats. The high road would be to let that pass, but I certainly understand the wrath of a victim.


----------



## chall03 (Oct 14, 2002)

smackdaddy said:


> I obviously relate to Dog's circumstances better than most. My point above was that jas nailed the style of Dog's posts. No reason to hammer the jas. Dog threw a lot of beatdowns back in the day. And, unfortunately, that's pretty much exactly what he would have said to someone. Maybe not great taste, but it is what it is.


What SD would or wouldn't say "back in the day" is about as relevant as a limp turkey with flatulence.

****ting on a guy who has lost his boat is deadset classless regardless of who said what to who when and why. I don't believe Jas's post was necessarily _classless_ but that Smack all of a sudden pops up is some what curious.

Smack, you won.

SD was the most frequent poster here bar none, helpful in his little way to all and had a heart of gold despite admittedly his few flaws and YOU managed to drive him away.

Be man enough to leave this the fark alone. Grow up or shut up.


----------



## eherlihy (Jan 2, 2007)

MedSailor said:


> Seriously guys. The boat that was named after his dead wife just burned. Show a little class.
> 
> Medsailor


I believe that the posters in this thread are showing all the class that they have...


----------



## Ajax_MD (Nov 24, 2009)

Hey, I'll jump onto the "classless" bandwagon.

"heart of gold". That's pretty amusing.

Nearly 4 years ago, SD nearly had me convinced that I should give up sailing before I really even started. I was pretty convinced that if the sailing crowd had his attitude, that I wanted nothing to do with the whole lot of you. Fortunately, he proved to be the exception, not the rule. He was that abrasive and off-putting.

My interpretation was that he did not share his extensive knowledge for the purpose of helping others, he shared it (and somewhat begrudgingly) for the purpose of demonstrating his self-importance and superiority. When a few of us called him on his attitude and his motives, he took his ball and played in another, smaller forum that welcomed his pomp and arrogance.

I'm going to touch on something even more delicate here-
Losing your spouse does not give you a license to be a complete a--h---, especially not for the rest of your life. SD does not have a monopoly on tragedy, or sorrow.

All that being said, I _never_ would have wished this tragedy on him, or anyone else. I'm sorry that it happened.

The lesson that he should take away, is not one of flammables, or space heaters. The lesson is that he is fallible, just like everyone else that he's been crapping on for the last 20 years, and that he should be a little more humble in thoughts and in deeds, when he gets his replacement boat.

I'm certain that he'll have another boat soon, because Dog doesn't make mistakes. Dog would have insurance that would cover an incident like this.

Right? Right??


----------



## zedboy (Jul 14, 2010)

I put a few of SailingDog's posts to good use. Especially the boat inspection thread - gave me the confidence to take the boat. My kids will have the memories forever.


----------



## SVAuspicious (Oct 31, 2006)

Karma in operation.

Who do you think is more likely to find neighbors lining up to help when something unfortunate happens - the fellow who helps carry parts and groceries from the parking lot, shows up with tools when you have a problem, offers real expertise backed up with credible information sources, and encourages your own growth or the guy that snipes at every perceived lapse by others, takes without asking (there is a word for that), and is generally unkind?

On the other hand, those who show up to help or just support even the most unpleasant surely gain karma.

Those who tend to tell it like it is will have to decide for themselves whether honesty or tact is more important.



chall03 said:


> SD was the most frequent poster here bar none, helpful in his little way to all and had a heart of gold despite admittedly his few flaws


You would have to show me an indication of meaningful help beyond unsourced quotations from the works of others. In fact often sailingdog's lack of understanding led to quoting inappropriate resources and misleading poor souls. As for the heart of gold my encounters with sailingdog showed quite the opposite.

No one deserves misfortune. The degree to which family, friends, and community rally around in response to misfortune is usually a factor of our past contributions.

In this case you can't blame kicked dogs for biting.


----------



## SVAuspicious (Oct 31, 2006)

BubbleheadMd said:


> My interpretation was that he did not share his extensive knowledge for the purpose of helping others, he shared it (and somewhat begrudgingly) for the purpose of demonstrating his self-importance and superiority.


My observation is that the extensive knowledge some perceived was in fact the ability to use Google really well and a pretty big book shelf. Others may feel differently.



BubbleheadMd said:


> I'm going to touch on something even more delicate here-
> Losing your spouse does not give you a license to be a complete a--h---, especially not for the rest of your life. SD does not have a monopoly on tragedy, or sorrow.


When I was first divorced I joined a support group that was semi-social and semi-therapeutic. It was very helpful but after a year and a half or so I drifted away more or less patched together. I bring this up because I noted there were people that participated who had been divorced for twenty years. They had rebuilt their lives around the fact of their divorce. We all have events in our lives from which we must move on. When we suffer a loss from death, divorce, financial loss, or other misadventure moving on does not mean we don't carry the memories and hopefully lessons from our experience. We should not use our losses as excuses for poor behavior. Our losses should (a word I use with care) build our strength to lift others up and carry them. Charles M. Schultz said, using the voice of Charlie Brown that "the tears of adversity water the soul to maturity." Google 'Footprints in the sand' and consider some of the implications. "During your times of trial and suffering, when you see only one set of footprints, it was then that I carried you."

Let us all strive to carry our share of the weight. God might be busy.


----------



## chall03 (Oct 14, 2002)

SVAuspicious said:


> You would have to show me an indication of meaningful help beyond unsourced quotations from the works of others. In fact often sailingdog's lack of understanding led to quoting inappropriate resources and misleading poor souls. As for the heart of gold my encounters with sailingdog showed quite the opposite.
> 
> In this case you can't blame kicked dogs for biting.


Yeah he liked to google  He was pretty helpful to me on several occasions FWIW, maybe it was just blind luck.


----------



## JimMcGee (Jun 23, 2005)

Jason, here's the thing. If somebody ticks me off I have no problem butting heads. 

But I won't kick someone when they're down and I don't take pleasure in the misfortune of others. 

I took your post to be a bit of both.



SD did, and evidently still does, evoke some strong emotions in people.


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

chall03 said:


> What SD would or wouldn't say "back in the day" is about as relevant as a limp turkey with flatulence.
> 
> ****ting on a guy who has lost his boat is deadset classless regardless of who said what to who when and why. I don't believe Jas's post was necessarily _classless_ but that Smack all of a sudden pops up is some what curious.
> 
> ...


Wow.

I think I was the 4th or 5th guy to offer condolences in this thread. So I didn't "suddenly pop up". Jas said he'd been on the receiving end of Dog's heat back in the day (hence the limp, farting turkey) and he wrote a quote in Dog's style. I thought jas nailed that style and said so. Nothing more than that.

This is all obviously a sore spot for you, dude. So I'll move on. But your knickers are twisted WAY beyond anything I said or did in this thread. A hardening up might be in order.


----------



## chef2sail (Nov 27, 2007)

Kicking a person when their down or after a personal tragedy....now that's really brave...whatever he said in the past and he was hard on me at times has ABSOUTElLY nothing to do with his current tragedy or situation. Kinda separates who people really are behind the screen doesn't it. 

Sorry for your loss SD.


----------



## MedSailor (Mar 30, 2008)

smackdaddy said:


> Wow.
> 
> I think I was the 4th or 5th guy to offer condolences in this thread. So I didn't "suddenly pop up". Jas said he'd been on the receiving end of Dog's heat back in the day (hence the limp, farting turkey) and he wrote a quote in Dog's style. I thought jas nailed that style and said so. Nothing more than that.
> 
> This is all obviously a sore spot for you, dude. So I'll move on. But your knickers are twisted WAY beyond anything I said or did in this thread. A hardening up might be in order.


You did offer condolences, but you also high fived the first person to kick him when he was down AND not present to defend himself.

My momma said if you don't have anything nice to say...

Medsailor


----------



## MarkofSeaLife (Nov 7, 2010)

I think Smack has suffered enough to not have to be told he's belittling someone elses suffering.

Unfortunately for sailors, and our time or life, theres many of us who have suffered tragedy... and some of us do carry on, laughing in the face of adversity, and/or copping grief and giving grief to someone elses grief.

A mate of mine was telling me how he walked off the back of his boats swim platform when the boat was on the hard and I burst out laughing right at him. He was minorly offended as he tried to move his leg and kick me with the two stainless through bolts holding his massively fractured leg together.

I still thought it was funny.


To Sailing Dog: sorry about your tradgedy, but its all part of life (as you know). So come say hi to us all and let us try to plaster a smile back on your face.


Mark


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

Sorry guys - I don't see all this the way you seem to. There is absolutely no doubt that Dog kicked a lot of people around here "when they were down" - just look through some of his posts. This is indisputable - and was the main reason I went round and round with him back in the day. _*Jas was one of those*_ and pointed out how he'd been treated using a made-up quote that was pretty spot-on in terms of how Dog posted. It was funny. I like humor and I thought Jas nailed Dog's style and said so. Nothing more than that.

It's like someone saying I should have had a springline on my C27 which would have saved it. Is that "kicking me while I'm down"? No. It might have helped. Who knows? However, if that person's post started with "Any idiot would know that..." It becomes a little different story, eh? Different style.

All the righteous indignation is silly. Keep at it if you want, but at least be honest. Everyone makes mistakes and everyone deserves a righteous ribbing sometimes. That's all this was as far as I'm concerned.

I'm outta this one.


----------



## nighthawk (Sep 25, 2013)

Sorry for the loss SD. Hope you find a new wind catcher soon.


----------



## chall03 (Oct 14, 2002)

smackdaddy said:


> Wow.
> 
> I think I was the 4th or 5th guy to offer condolences in this thread. So I didn't "suddenly pop up". Jas said he'd been on the receiving end of Dog's heat back in the day (hence the limp, farting turkey) and he wrote a quote in Dog's style. I thought jas nailed that style and said so. Nothing more than that.
> 
> This is all obviously a sore spot for you, dude. So I'll move on. But your knickers are twisted WAY beyond anything I said or did in this thread. A hardening up might be in order.


No twisted knickers mate, it's the internet.

Maybe a bit of defensiveness.

Lets just let sleeping dogs lie.


----------



## sailvayu (Feb 3, 2013)

For anyone who has missed the abuse SD is now over on some of the sailing pages on facebook correcting everyone and calling anyone who does not agree with him a "Moron" I for one could do without this type of posting but like it has been said it is the internet! What more can you say.


----------



## davidpm (Oct 22, 2007)

sailvayu said:


> For anyone who has missed the abuse SD is now over on some of the sailing pages on facebook correcting everyone and calling anyone who does not agree with him a "Moron" I for one could do without this type of posting but like it has been said it is the internet! What more can you say.[/QUOTe
> 
> Would you post the link please?


----------



## miatapaul (Dec 15, 2006)

sailvayu said:


> For anyone who has missed the abuse SD is now over on some of the sailing pages on facebook correcting everyone and calling anyone who does not agree with him a "Moron" I for one could do without this type of posting but like it has been said it is the internet! What more can you say.


He could be abrupt and had a bit of a superior attitude, but I don't remember him ever calling anyone names here. He seemed to be especially irritated, for good reason, with anyone who was looking for an answer and did not get the one they wanted. And I did find his "use search and look at the post in my signature" a bit annoying, especially to new members. His pre-purchase post is still referenced here almost daily and likely has the most views of any on topic post in the forum. I found his posts were often very informative. Was he someone I wanted to have over for dinner, no but perhaps a beer.

I agree that many of the comments here have been really classless. No matter how he may have treated you in the past does not give you the right to throw it in his face now. I hope he finds a new boat.


----------



## sailvayu (Feb 3, 2013)

I am not throwing anything in anyones face. You are either a decent person or not. I am not one to pass judgment. The facts will speak for themselves. If you are not a nice person I think it will catch up to you. I too feel bad he has had losses in his life but that does not excuse not being a decent person. I am sure there are those that like him, he has done nothing to give me that impression and I am not hard to get along with. I am more than happy to have an intelligent conversation but when the first thing you say to someone is "you are a moron" then I am done. Sorry that is just me, I do not expect everyone to agree with me but if you do not, lets talk about it not throw insults. Helping people is a good thing but if you have to insult them to do it then that really takes away from whatever good you are trying to do and makes me think the good is only to boost a weak ego. I know this is the internet and for some reason that seems to give some a license to be rude, so be it, but i will not get pulled down into that cesspool. I wish him luck and I too hope he had insurance will get a new boat but I also hope he can temper his attitude, there really is no excuse to be rude. And with that i will say no more on the subject other than if he treats me with respect he will get the same in return.


----------



## SVAuspicious (Oct 31, 2006)

sailvayu said:


> For anyone who has missed the abuse SD is now over on some of the sailing pages on facebook correcting everyone and calling anyone who does not agree with him a "Moron" I for one could do without this type of posting but like it has been said it is the internet! What more can you say.


There is no excuse for being rude. That applies to sailingdog and to those that might judge him. One doesn't have to be rude to notice that sailingdog left behind a dirty wake of unpleasantness and arrogance among other unfortunate characteristics. We don't need to lower ourselves to that level.


----------



## sailvayu (Feb 3, 2013)

If I was rude I apologize that was not my intent.


----------



## Omatako (Sep 14, 2003)

I miss SD - whenever I had insufficient time to research stuff myself, I just asked the question here and in a flash SD came back with the best information Google could supply. What a handy resource.

I often locked horns with SD - but that's just SD being SD - the times that he did help evened out the incidents of abuse and misinformation (for me anyhow). One can't post 30 thousand times without offering up a lot of good stuff.

More sad is to see that the SD legacy still being laid down elsewhere.


----------



## davidpm (Oct 22, 2007)

sailvayu said:


> If I was rude I apologize that was not my intent.


do you have the link to sd's facebook page?


----------



## SVAuspicious (Oct 31, 2006)

sailvayu said:


> SVAuspicious said:
> 
> 
> > sailvayu said:
> ...


The rudeness I was referring to was and is that of sailingdog. There is a world of difference between "I don't think that is a good idea because ..." and "you're stupid" that sailingdog did not seem to grasp.

Like you I can well do without the kind of posting you quoted as an example.

That said the rudeness of sailingdog does not justify rudeness in return. One can be polite and still stand up for oneself.

A little off the point - a firearms instructor of mine once said "Always be polite. It can't hurt. It might help. It doesn't make the other fellow one bit more bulletproof if you have to shoot him."


----------



## MedSailor (Mar 30, 2008)

davidpm said:


> do you have the link to sd's facebook page?


Posting a direct link is a little too close to "outing someone's personal information" for my comfort, but I will say that if you search Facebook for "sailingdog" and you know his real name, his FB page is easy to find.

MedSailor


----------



## davidpm (Oct 22, 2007)

Is Daniel posting on any sailing forums. I looked around and couldn't find him. Wondering if he has replaced his boat. 
I didn't see sailing mentioned at all on Facebook


----------



## miatapaul (Dec 15, 2006)

I don't think so and the last time I looked at his blog it seemed to be dormant. Last posts seems to be about some girl he was obsessed with in August/October 2013.


----------

